# The craziest driver you've seen...



## Guest

What is the strangest driver you've ever seen, and not ever seen or heard of it ever being used?

Here is my WTH driver. https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_228_311&products_id=8583


----------



## chrapladm

I wonder if this driver could be used in a sub. LOL

To expensive though.
http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwoofers/jackHammer24sq.cfm
or even the 22"


----------



## Zeitgeist

Wow, that is an odd looking driver.

No good for sub though at 2.3mm xmax.


----------



## chrapladm

The volume of that driver = a Lab 15 with its amazing 12mm xmax.

I think the 32" driver would good for novelty.

The volume of the 22" driver I suggested has 10.3cubic meters for volume., INSANE.

What else is out there?

I know the RE XXX 18" has been used so that used to be another wonder for me. I will probably never get to see a TC Sounds 5400 for that matter/


----------



## Guest

Pimp my ride did use one of those Jackhammers. The 22" I think. They used a fork lift to put it in the car...

Here is another oddity. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=296-220&FTR=

A 3" driver with 12mm xmas and rated down to 40hz.

It cost way too much for my to just play with, and the ohms and sensitivity is all out of whack. If they had a 8 or 4 ohm and matching passive radiator, that would make a sick little sleeper box. Maybe a novelty item, but it would still be impressive.


----------



## Mike P.

The Audience A3 is 6mm one way, 12mm peak to peak.


----------



## Mike P.

Here's the ultimate in moving air, this was a prototype done by Dan Wiggins before Adire Audio closed their doors. It could do 80mm one way linear excursion.

http://audiojunkies.com/forum/blog/4632-adire-audio-parthenon-revisiting-ultimate-subwoofer.html

Here's a video of the motor in action:


----------



## bambino

Mike P. said:


> Here's the ultimate in moving air, this was a prototype done by Dan Wiggins before Adire Audio closed their doors. It could do 80mm one way linear excursion.
> 
> http://audiojunkies.com/forum/blog/4632-adire-audio-parthenon-revisiting-ultimate-subwoofer.html
> 
> Here's a video of the motor in action:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLoCO7XqSAA&feature=related


Wouldn't want to get too close to that, it could break a leg from 1ft. away.:hsd:


----------



## Jstslamd

That things is crazy mike!!!


----------



## chrapladm

I heard the cost for that thing just to be made was going to be VERY expensive.

Hence why they never completed it. I am sure others would have completed the project but not for the price it was going to be.


----------



## hearingspecialist

Holy cow Mike thats crazy watching it even on the video let alone in person. The wifey would go...wth...:gulp:

Even though I was beat posting the MTX stuff I still think this 369lb monster is insane looking! The square drivers don't seem to be as deep as the one here but still too crazy for a car! Who in the world would spend 12K on a car sub???:coocoo:

http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwoofers/jackhammer.cfm


----------



## Jstslamd

Who would spend 12 grand on a sub period haha I'm sure there is something better out there for the money


----------



## SinCron

Jstslamd said:


> Who would spend 12 grand on a sub period haha I'm sure there is something better out there for the money


Rotary sub would be the way to go. All this other stuff is purely unnecessary. One middle rotary, two 18"s on the side and bookshelf speakers all around using the Anarchy 6.5" driver as the main woofer.


----------



## chrapladm

Yes that would be better. But I would still want 128db @20hz so I will need more 18s. 

The RS would be plenty down low.


----------



## Jstslamd

SinCron said:


> Rotary sub would be the way to go. All this other stuff is purely unnecessary. One middle rotary, two 18"s on the side and bookshelf speakers all around using the Anarchy 6.5" driver as the main woofer.


You dig those Aanarchy mids don't you haha


----------



## BrianAbington

chrapladm said:


> I wonder if this driver could be used in a sub. LOL
> 
> To expensive though.
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwoofers/jackHammer24sq.cfm
> or even the 22"



I saw their Escalade with the 2 round jackhammers in the back @ USACI world finals in Omaha a few years ago and it pressurized the whole inside of the Quest center.

They make very very good subs if you have enough power for them.


----------



## chrapladm

I guess they would be the loudest thing you could get for the smallest amount of space. That price though would be insane. Two of those things .......I just could never do it. Maybe if I worked for MTX then maybe that would be a chance to get one.

I would want two for my living room. But until I win lotto I am going to just try and stick with four 21's for the future sub build.


----------



## BrianAbington

hmmm...if I had 12K in my HT budget for subwoofer drivers I think I would rather have 40 Fi Q18's


----------



## chrapladm

I agree.

But with all the drivers out there today I would just be happy with 8 of any of the 18s or bigger subs out there than can play ULF. 

Jackhammer is just a pretend idea for most.


----------



## Jstslamd

The jackhammer would probably be a great IB sub...


----------



## bambino

In all reality, in my opinion also, the Jackhammer is a Marketing tool, it really has now servable purpose. I've seen and heard single 10" drivers go louder. I'm not trying to knock the Jackhammer but it has never seen use in anything but show vehicles, the wattage is lower then one would expect from a sub of this magnatude. Don't get me wrong it is definatly a beast and built like a tank but real world use? Never. It reminds me of when Clarion came out with there 30" sub, it moved but there wasn't much to be impressed with.:T


----------



## chrapladm

I remember hearing that 30" Clarion in a suburban.

Jackhammer vs SMD I think four SMDs are going to win that battle. Still a crazy driver


----------



## bambino

chrapladm said:


> I remember hearing that 30" Clarion in a suburban.
> 
> Jackhammer vs SMD I think four SMDs are going to win that battle. Still a crazy driver


Absolutley, SMD's! You are right it is a crazy driver.


----------



## BuddahX

Not really a driver but I think there cool looking. glass speakers. http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/17/greensounds-glass-speakers-stunning-visually-and-aurally-far/


----------



## bambino

Those certainly are unique, i would like to hear them. Some of the tecnology out ther is amazing.:T


----------



## jimjim

BuddahX said:


> Not really a driver but I think there cool looking. glass speakers. http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/17/greensounds-glass-speakers-stunning-visually-and-aurally-far/


Now you really have to mind where you swing that wii-mote. 

Also, don't want to mount these near your large and powerful subwoofers.

:spend:


----------



## jimjim

Good for a little bit over 1.5" of excursion so far. Still a few kinks to iron out.


Did I mention it is a 5.25"?
:yikes:


----------



## chrapladm

lol

Must......better....the .....Anarchy.....LOL

That thing looks huge then you said 5.25. How about 8 of those in each SLA.


----------



## BuddahX

Double stack motor with spacers. but uses a surround that can only reach 3" peak to peak. so not sure what extras you get with a dual motor but its cool looking. 
http://www.ascendantaudio.com/smd.php


----------



## chrapladm

Considering how much Steve puts to those 18s I am sure he likes the extra Bl strength. LOL


----------



## jimjim

chrapladm said:


> lol
> 
> Must......better....the .....Anarchy.....LOL
> 
> That thing looks huge then you said 5.25. How about 8 of those in each SLA.


Lol. This is a prototype and my goal is to make the most insane <6" subwoofer driver ever. I need to get some custom parts for it to work really well though.

Does the fact that it is a 5.25" not make it more crazy? Lol

If I could make that many, lol, this only plays below 60hz though really. That issue needs fixing, and the fact that nobody sells a surround with a high enough roll for such a small driver, so I had to rig a 12"s on in there.


----------



## chrapladm

I think thats a crazy driver indeed.

RE XXX was another with its insane Xmax.

But yah I would hope the driver could perform similar to other 5.25s but go alittle lower because of the Xmax. Then you could just add as many as needed for your wants. But with so many drivers on a SLA the price might be to steep for most.

Either way thats a crazy driver.


----------



## jimjim

chrapladm said:


> I think thats a crazy driver indeed.
> 
> RE XXX was another with its insane Xmax.
> 
> But yah I would hope the driver could perform similar to other 5.25s but go alittle lower because of the Xmax. Then you could just add as many as needed for your wants. But with so many drivers on a SLA the price might be to steep for most.
> 
> Either way thats a crazy driver.


Yeah, those are crazy, and the Fs3 technology, although I doubt the coil stays in the gap on that thing. Haha

Yeah, it should, if I can get parts I may produce a 6.5" model that could possibly be sold. I'd really like to be able to sell something crazy like this. And who knows, might get some rich dude who would want a whole bunch of them. Lol


----------



## chrapladm

Well keep up the good work.

If I had the means I would go into a small production of retarded designs for those special types of people. Like a square 24" or 23" subwoofer with a 40Mech Xmax.

Or a 3" CD that can get to 22khz and reach 200hz And other small ventures in Diesel performance.


----------



## Theresa

There was a plasma speaker I saw photos of years ago. I think it used an acetylene flame that was modulated to produce a spherical sound producer. Very dangerous I suspect and expensive. Personally my favorite driver is the ScanSpeak with the "crazy" sliced cone.


----------



## jimjim

Theresa said:


> There was a plasma speaker I saw photos of years ago. I think it used an acetylene flame that was modulated to produce a spherical sound producer. Very dangerous I suspect and expensive. Personally my favorite driver is the ScanSpeak with the "crazy" sliced cone.


I believe I heard somewhere that these plasma speakers interfered with radio or TV so much that they are unusable. Haha. And that somebody who was testing one out got asked to stop testing them because of the incredible interference they were causing. I think it was something like that anyway.

Pics of the sliced cone speaker?


----------



## Theresa

ScanSpeak has photos online, including one of their craftswoman filling the slices with glue. Very work intensive design, but the Revelators are all that way and worth every penny they charge.
Never heard of the interference plasma speaker's caused but that's interesting. Great idea though as it probably has nearly zero mass. Probably doesn't measure much better (except with ultrasonics) than today's best tweeters though. There are truly great conventional dome tweeters out there these days, far better than 30 years ago.


----------



## GranteedEV

There's one driver I would love to own.

So what's crazy about it?

Well I'll link to it

http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com/part.asp?productNum=SWX1034

 :rubeyes: 

:spend:


----------



## chrapladm

Didn't see any pics


----------



## themuffinman

nope


----------



## StereoClarity

Ever see any of the FS3 videos? Crazy amounts of xmax...


----------



## lleb

StereoClarity said:


> Ever see any of the FS3 videos? Crazy amounts of xmax...


lol... all I can say


----------



## RTS100x5

Several mentions of this ultimate SW (didnt see any pics) but *A* dont try to touch it and *B* dont look at the price tag :dumbcrazy:

http://rotarywoofer.com/


----------



## chrapladm

I never considered the Rotary only because of the price I blocked it from the memory banks. I could have quite a few Fi/Mach Audio 18's that would get me everything I want for less money. It is a crazy driver though.

I could get 16 Mach Audio 18" before any sort of discount and the real Lab Gruppen Fp 14000 for less than the Rotary. Or I could get the clone and spend about half what it costs for the Rotary.

Money is no object and space is then the Rotary is awesome.


----------



## RTS100x5

You have to respect the frequency range of that expensive fan though ... wowzer no other subby is gonna hit 1-2 hz . I can't even imagine what that would feel like except like some distant thunder rolling off ...and that might only be 8-10 hz . Me - Id rather pay off my Cadillac....


----------



## chrapladm

3-120hz is what I am after and I will be happy with four 21's for me. But if wanting to achieve an octove lower I would just add another four 21's. Then of coarse this would have to go in a very well dampened dedicated HT room. 

And I would still rather pay off a thing or two also. But having a pair of these Rotary monsters in museums would be awesome. Nothing like listening to a rocket take off with full audio spectrum at moderate levels.:hsd:


----------



## fusseli

Fostex, anyone? Never seen the tangential surround before. interesting.


----------



## Andre

Radialstrahler omnidirectional driver

http://www.hometheater.com/images/archivesart/090507-101xtreme-closeup.jpg

Tesla would be proud


----------



## chrapladm

fusseli said:


> Fostex, anyone? Never seen the tangential surround before. interesting.


I think I saw a surround like that on a car audio subwoofer some years back. Dont remember which one but I am sure Krypto could tell us if he wasn't banned.


Andre said:


> Radialstrahler omnidirectional driver
> 
> http://www.hometheater.com/images/archivesart/090507-101xtreme-closeup.jpg
> 
> Tesla would be proud


Thats crazy. WOW. Any reviews on it or any more info.


----------



## fusseli

I've seen similar designs on surrounds of cheapo subs (e.g. Pyle) but never enything quite like that Fostex. And for $2100+ for a single driver I'm sure there's plenty of r&d to back it up! Not to mention the crazy cone design as well.


----------



## Andre

chrapladm,

MBL uses that driver. Corvette and up prices speakers.
http://www.mbl-usa.com/Browse.aspx/392/Speakers


----------



## chrapladm

Wow.....those would be perfect to go with my Krell Monobloc amps.:spend::rubeyes::rofl: 

I could have a live professional band play at my house for that type of money. BUT they are cool to look at.

I will just have to stick with my cheap DIY stuff.


----------



## Guest

Looks like a syfy steampunk speaker.


----------



## Guest

Here is another. Maybe not too crazy looking, but the price is a little much. Never seen it used in anything.

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...as-exotic-x1-08-f8-8-ohm-8-full-range-driver/

I'm saving up to get 10% off, cause that will really help out... :coocoo:


----------



## RTS100x5

I wouldnt have a full range driver if it were free


----------



## RTS100x5

SH-833 Reference Amplifier, 150 wpc, 8 chassis $ 350,000

http://images.forbes.com/media/lifestyle/2005/12/16/4_1216feat.jpg

ill take a pair of these to drive those MBL puppies but Ill also need the pre amp . only another $280K.....


----------



## Guest

RTS100x5 said:


> I wouldnt have a full range driver if it were free


I would. I'm building these at the moment. http://sites.google.com/site/taterworksaudio/whetstones
I've had the drivers for awhile and got them for about half of what they cost now. So perhaps the price point is pushing it at the moment, but I wanted something small that could be portable for going on trips, and sound good.

These look interesting as well. http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=221465

I doubt that I will build them. The drivers have already gone up $7, but I think they would make some great bedroom tunes.

I wouldn't ever rely on a full range driver for a main system, but they can be cool when done right.


----------



## RTS100x5

Generic said:


> I would. I'm building these at the moment. http://sites.google.com/site/taterworksaudio/whetstones
> I wouldn't ever rely on a full range driver for a main system, but they can be cool when done right.


Right thats what I should have said , more accurately put.....
:whistling:


----------



## chrapladm

I actually like fullrange drivers when done correctly.......I think.

I have a bass guitar cabinet from Phil Jones Bass and it uses 5" drivers. They are great sounding cabinets for anything to be played through them. He has bigger cabinets that are solid down to around 20hz. Quite a few 5" drivers but who cares. Just wish I could do something similar DIY but cant find anything that can play as well as the 5" he had made for him.


----------



## JerryLove

chrapladm said:


> I have a bass guitar cabinet from Phil Jones Bass and it uses 5" drivers. They are great sounding cabinets for anything to be played through them. He has bigger cabinets that are solid down to around 20hz.


 OK. but how does it sound at 16khz?


----------



## chrapladm

It sounds great. I have played music through the cabinet and it sounds very good. I am sure there is some roll-off but I cant notice much. I have played everything through it and it all sounds clear. My older Accugroove 210 sounded like it rolled off significantly at around 10Khz.

Most og the bass guitar cabs that I have liked or have built play music very well also. I like the sound of a cabinet that can play all frequencies. I am not a fan of cabs that just play the bass guitar range.


----------



## Theresa

Pro musician speakers are for PRODUCTION, not REPRODUCTION of music. They actually are usually very poor at reproduction.


----------



## dusnoetos

Any one remember the Phoenix Gold Cyclone sub.??


----------



## chrapladm

I remember those. Never heard them. What did they sound like?


----------



## dusnoetos

sounded ok.... but they had reliability issues


----------



## chrapladm

I figured something went wrong with them because I never heard of them again.


----------



## cafyon




----------



## dusnoetos

I am not convinced that that is a real speaker....but cool picture non-the-less


----------



## fusseli

Ya, that'd weight a couple tons and need a concrete bunker as a cab.


----------



## dusnoetos

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horn_Massive
here is something that is fun...... I do wonder how it sounds


----------

